# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  First trip back to the doctors.

## Cooper

Hey everyone,

So I've been on 50ml Sertraline for 3 weeks now, going back to the doctors today like he asked. Kinda don't know what to expect, I've been feeling a lot better, and bit nervous that he's going to take me off them and I'll regress, on the other hand don't want to be stuck on them/do I need them!!
I've got some well meaning family and friends, some saying "oh you don't wanna be on them for the rest of your life" and others saying "if your ill, what's the problem with taking them"
Wondering if anyone had and experience or thoughts on this?

----------


## Suzi

I would be very surprised if they took you off the meds as the normal rule is that you stay on meds for around 6 months after your mood is stable - but I'm not a dr  :O:  
Tell them exactly how things are...

----------


## Paula

Yeh, I've been told the same as Suzi.  Contrary to popular opinion, ADs aren't addictive. You have to come off them slowly, bit by bit to avoid any side effects and to see how you tolerate the changes in dose, but there's no cravings involved

----------


## S deleted

If you are feeling better, it's probably cos of the meds so no point coming straight off them. Just keep in touch with your GP and let them know how you are getting on and they will let you know if any changes are needed but don't stop or change dosage without speaking with your doctor

----------


## OldMike

Hi Cooper your doctor will probably want to see you regularly to check on your progress and reassess your medication.
In the meantime just browse the forums, we're a friendly and chatty bunch here, take care.

----------


## Cooper

Cheers guys, he's kept me on the same dosage and got to see him again in a month.

----------


## Paula

> Cheers guys, he's kept me on the same dosage and got to see him again in a month.


Well done for going  :):

----------


## Suzi

Brilliant, well done for going.

----------


## OldMike

> Cheers guys, he's kept me on the same dosage and got to see him again in a month.


Glad you got to see your doctor.  :):

----------

